# Missing Tucker



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww im so sorry  (((hugs)))


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Awww...poor Tucker!

I know what it's like to have a dog taken from you. My Golden Retriever, Abby, was hit by a car when I was about 50 feet behind her. It was so horrible. I screamed my head off.

Anyways, I'm so sorry about Tucker. He was really pretty! Are the other dogs doing okay? I know that my other dog was sad after Abby died.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

yea they were sad, my mom is the one who found him and she said that railey his brother was sitting next to his dead body. aww this is making me want to cry....


----------

